# Hemostat vs Ribbon



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

After trying various methods to attache bands to fork, finally I found best method for me using a piece of ribbon. I used the same way which posted in ZDP's blog - How to Tie Fastbands


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

You mean you use the ribbon like he uses his "fabric"?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I use the same technique, but I use a piece of string. It works just fine on my grooveless forks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

agree


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

I have never had by problem with brickie string, the fluro colored brick layer stuff- a good constrictor knot has never failed- but I do melt the loose does down-


----------

